# Dock Leopard



## Nico des bois (31 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Y-a-t-il un moyen d'enlever l'ombre (pas la réflection) derrière les icônes du dock dans leopard. C'est pas très agréable à regarder lorsque que le fond d'écran est clair.

D'avance merci pour vos conseils.

Nicolas


----------



## tsss (31 Décembre 2007)

je ne sais pas si cela répondra parfaitement à ta question mais tu peux toujours aller faire un tour ici et par là !


----------

